# Flamingo in The New Skiff



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I made it down to Flamingo three of the last five days. On Wednesday, I made it down with Alex (dacuban1). We saw a ton of big fish. But they weren't interested in the flies and arti's we threw their way. I managed to get one into the boat, and we missed a few others that came off. 

On Friday, I made it down with Dave (dpreston). The winds were terrible. Dave is a hardcore fly fisherman, so I decided to only use the fly rod all day despite the wind conditions. He got three reds into the skiff, and I got one trout. Also had a shot at a nice big laid up tarpon, but it didn't turn out too good. 

Sunday, Ryan (poontoon) and I decided to head out to the coast to try out some of Ryan's haunts, and check out some of my back country spots on the way in. So our friend Warren (Brunner) came with me, and Joey Flats went with Ryan. We make the 30+ mile run out to the coast and start poling the mud banks. Warren had never really poled a skiff, but he was determined to put me on a red on fly. So as we're poling down the flat, we hear Ryan and Joey catching several fish. We, however were not seeing much. We finally get to a good looking area and start seeing fish. I made cast's at two pushing reds with no success. Then, Warren spotted a laid up red and I put the fly right on it. The moment that fly hit the water the red exploded on it. Got the little guy in for a picture and release. Poled around a little longer and then met up with Ryan and Joey. We decided to head back in cause the gulf was rough. So we ran a few miles of snotty water and hit the rivers. We run across Oyster Bay and into WWB. I head to some of my redfish grounds, just to see if anybody was home yet. And on Warren's first cast, he pulled out a nice big snook. After a good fight, a photo, the fish was released. Now it was my turn on the bow. Pole down the shoreline some more and I hook into another big snook. I got this fish away from the shoreline and out to open water. Several jumps and runs later, it jumped up one last time and spit the hook. I was pretty upset. We head over to where Ryan was and find out that they caught a couple big reds, too. So I'm pretty excited to see the reds are showing at my spots I found last winter, plus some nice big snook, too. I tried a few more spots but little success. 
But this should mean it's going to be a good winter in Flamingo, for me. 

Some pics from the past trips.

Friday with Dave:









































Sunday trip:


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Ryan running on the Gen 1


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great pictures and fish!


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice ride, and fish. Any day on the water, and in Mingo is great. 

Keep up the good work, and good information. I been seeing the same thing on the fish hitting, or not.

Carlos AKA John Bob


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks, fellas. And this time of year, while Flamingo starts going off, the Bonefish start going apeshit in Biscayne Bay. So I'm going to have to make a few trips out there to check if they're showing yet.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Great shots! I've never seen anyone fly, I bet it's amazing with reds!


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Great shots! What model trolling motor is Ryan using? Shaft Length?


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

always a good day in 'Mingo with the boys


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Great shots! What model trolling motor is Ryan using? Shaft Length?


Thanks! 
Honestly, as for the trolling motor, I'm not certain. I do know it's the same one he had on his Carolina skiff, though.


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

PIB, Hows the new skiff to fish out of, compared to your G1. Did you notice how much fuel it took to made that run?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I haven't refilled to know exactly(no fuel gauge). But if my calculations Re correct, somewhere between 7 and 8 gallons.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

After fishing on both generations of copperheads with eric, they are both bad ass. I poled allot with eric, into and with the wind. Tracked great and fished shallow. Cant think of any negatives to say. Need a second round though....i feel cheated from that trip!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Those are some SWEEEEEEEET pics! Man that is a fine skiff you got there!


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

nice report! we were out there sunday Matt, Alain and I. The tides were insane!!!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice trip guys, sorry i missed it...next time

Bet u got there a lot faster than with that 30hp. lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

lol MUCH faster..... I'm still amazed that I was going 38.3MPH at 5000 RPM's. With a lot more throttle to go to be WOT. I was trying to conserve fuel. lol

I just paid my tickets from Martin County..... fml...


I have some video footage from Wednesday and Sunday. I'm going to try and edit something up. But I need more ram on my pc. In reality, I need a Mac. But no funds for that right now. lol


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah the Mac's are sweet. I have one and used iMovie. I only had 20min to do mine and poof it was done. Its not the best, but its what I could do in 20 LOL

Your doing the video next time, Paint. You got the mac daddy camera
;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm going to fuck around with some settings tomorrow see if I can get some crisper footage. That, and warren was filming on the last video and was out of focus most of the time. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9wRvU-NFKE


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

> I'm going to crappity smack around with some settings tomorrow see if I can get some crisper footage. That, and warren was filming on the last video and was out of focus most of the time. lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9wRvU-NFKE


eff you! I wasnt worried about focus! enjoying my surroundings bro lol


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

The skiff is looking good!


----------

